# strange spider id help please....



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

found this spider in my house, not seen anything like it before, had a look on net at native species but cant find anything similar, am i looking in the wrong place lol?
the spider is black in colour with 4 yellow spots on its abdomen. 
any help appreciated! 
thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Corn-Znake-Neil (May 17, 2009)

Could be a jumping spider? Is it very alert, and doesn't make much web?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Corn-Znake-Neil said:


> Could be a jumping spider? Is it very alert, and doesn't make much web?


dont know about web, has webbed a bit but only had it a day. its quick.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> dont know about web, has webbed a bit but only had it a day. its quick.


It probably isn't this but these usually have six yellow spots on their back , and two kite shaped white markings underneath.

Walnut Orb-Weaver -


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

utterbeastage said:


> It probably isn't this but these usually have six yellow spots on their back , and two kite shaped white markings underneath.
> 
> Walnut Orb-Weaver -



its similar, but abdomen is pure black with 4 perfect round dots. its bugging me now wht it is lol


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if we could send google a photo and and tell it to get searching.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Alas, I dont have my spider books with me, but I do recognise that spider (the name evades me atm). I'll check and see if I can ID.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:​


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Rabbit Hutch spider (_Steatoda bipunctata)_???


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

madzombieguy said:


> Rabbit Hutch spider (_Steatoda bipunctata)_???


Uroctea durandi .. she got he spid ID'ed in her other thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/4217302-post32.html


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice one!


----------

